# My Dancing Cat, Tigger!



## caboodles (Jan 7, 2011)

https://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=506720790891

OKKKK, NOT sure if I've done this right but I can't seem to find the actual video file to share. Anyways, a few years back, I was able to teach one of my cats, Tigger, to stand up on his hind legs and 'dance'. So, my question is: talent or not?

Not going to lie.. I always thought he was worthy of a Whiskas commercial or something but I never knew how to get him exposed without having to get a pet agent.

ENJOY


----------

